

Come On, Apple Fans, It's Time To Admit That The Company Is Blowing It - unmole
http://www.businessinsider.in/Come-On-Apple-Fans-Its-Time-To-Admit-That-The-Company-Is-Blowing-It/articleshow/25838001.cms

======
ktran03
I'm curious, do any HN ios developers worry about the future of being an iOS
dev?

The conventional wisdom with programming is that no programming language is
safe, and it's wise to branch out and keep learning. I'm pretty deep into ios
now, and looking to embark on a new challenge. What should I learn next?
Haskell? Rails? Node? Android?

------
lostlogin
>>First, as the line in the chart below shows, Apple's iPhone sales have
slowed sharply<< And then the graph shows rate of growth slowing, but and
actual increase in numbers. The story may be true, but at least match your
words to your graphs Business Insider.

